# Shedding after 2 years old?



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi everyone. Marble went through some major blowing coat phases at around 1 and 2 years old. Now he's almost 2 1/2, and he seems to be losing a bit of hair lately. Lately, I can see it on my clothes when I hold him. His matts are starting to increase quite a bit even though I brush him daily. Do coat blowing phases continue forever, or at least minor episodes of coat blowing? Is it normal for Hav's to shed a little bit of hair every once in awhile? 
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm wondering this, too! Tucker blew coat at about a year, and again at about 1 1/2 years. 

His coat is now doing weird things. Either it's related to his eating/soft stool issues, or he must be blowing coat again, or he's just going through a stage of lots of new cottony coat coming in spots--especially at the base of his neck around his shoulder blades. He's getting matted in there at least a couple times a day. He's going to look like a football player with padded shoulders in the front, and a cross country runner in his hind quarters if this keeps up!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no, please tell me that they don't go through this again! I think we're just about done with coat blow #2 and it's been awful.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

marb42 said:


> Hi everyone. Marble went through some major blowing coat phases at around 1 and 2 years old. Now he's almost 2 1/2, and he seems to be losing a bit of hair lately. Lately, I can see it on my clothes when I hold him. His matts are starting to increase quite a bit even though I brush him daily. Do coat blowing phases continue forever, or at least minor episodes of coat blowing? Is it normal for Hav's to shed a little bit of hair every once in awhile?
> Gina


Gina,
Sometimes I wonder if anyone knows this answer? But, I can tell you Casper is now 2 1/2 yrs old also, doing the same thing. He blew his coat at 9 months big time, blew it again...over 1 yr old, and still at times now more mats and loosing hair. I always wondered if it had to do with seasons, like my cat loses hair in the Spring?

Now, Missy my other havanese never did blow her coat...and she is 1 1/2, her coat is not like Casper's at all. She has the long silky coat and he has the cottony coat.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Sheri, I know what you mean about football player shoulders! Havee has ALOT of hair on the back of his neck, between his shoulders. He also has alot of loose skin there. Maybe I didn't describe that correctly but that's what it feels like. I think this contributes to the amount of hair he has there. His hair is a bit longer now and if he's going to mat anywhere, it will be there! :frusty:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Gina,
> Sometimes I wonder if anyone knows this answer? But, I can tell you Casper is now 2 1/2 yrs old also, doing the same thing. He blew his coat at 9 months big time, blew it again...over 1 yr old, and still at times now more mats and loosing hair. I always wondered if it had to do with seasons, like my cat loses hair in the Spring?
> 
> Now, Missy my other havanese never did blow her coat...and she is 1 1/2, her coat is not like Casper's at all. She has the long silky coat and he has the cottony coat.


Well, I'm guessing that Marble has more of a cotton coat? It's soft and a little silky but very fine, especially where its matting. I know Hav's are considered non shedding, but the amount of hair that's coming off on my shirt is a lot. And, maybe it could have to do with the seasons, because it just started warming up here in Florida. Maybe some of the members with Hav's that are older will know.
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So, it sounds like I'm not alone. I was just wondering if the shedding Tori's doing lately is seasonal, like Lynn wrote. Although, it's no where nearly as bad as when she blew coat back when she was 9 mos. old. But, she is developing many more small mats and when I brush/comb her, there's noticeably more hair coming off. She, also, has the very soft, fine cottony coat.

I forgot to mention she's 20 mos. old


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As long as your dog still has hair on his/her body, he/she will shed some. The hair has to go somewhere.

Granted, it does seem like there are times when they lose a little more hair than usual but I usually see hormonal reasons for that. (Granted, my dogs are intact.)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I understand there will always be some shedding. However, lately (the past month or so) Tori's shedding has noticeably increased, as has the matting. I was wondering if the time of year had anything to do w/it. I remember my sheltie would shed her undercoat about this time every year. Could this be what I'm seeing w/Tori?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Guys, I have this with Jasper too... I have equated it with the seasons changing... (I find my hair too seems to shed this time of year) It is not as bad as blowing coat but I seem to have more hair everywhere. Cash who has a thicker coat is not as noticeable. Does anyone who knows for sure think they could be losing their winter coat?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missy and Leslie, I also wondered if it had to do with seasons changing and weather warming. Or like Kimberly said, it could be hormones. I know this is the second time it's happened after 2 major blowing coats at 1 and 2. Frustrating!
Gina


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going through the same thing with Miley. She blew her coat at 9 months, and appears to be doing it again at 14 months. I ordered the Chris Christensen "magical" combs, but having no luck keeping up on her matts. She has a huge one on her hind thigh. She's to the point she won't even sit with me anymore, cause she knows I'll work on the matts in her coat. I'm afaid I'm going to have to get her shaved down again.  I just hope this is the last time. Otherwise, I will have to keep her in a puppy cut, and will have ordered the CC combs for no reason!


----------

